
PlentyofFish Hacked: Dating Website's Owner Says It's Blackmail - badwetter
http://www.smh.com.au/technology/security/love-hate-and-hackers-plentyoffish-boss-stews-after-personal-files-stolen-20110201-1ac22.html
======
badwetter
Sounds like sloppy practise if it's true that passwords were in plain text!
Spaghetti code?

